# Moistest Cake Recipe



## Lucusd88 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi,
I’m looking at putting a honey cake on the dessert menu. Does anyone have a recipe that it extremely moist and and keeps really well in the fridge/freezer? 
Thanks Chefs


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You might look into olive oil cakes...I think the flavor could go really well with honey and they olive oil cakes tend to hold very well and stay moist for a long time. 

The Bouchon Bakery cookbook has an excellent one, and I think the recipe is readily available online.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

I have always had real good luck just sealing any cake with a brushing of flavored simple syrup. Using honey as the base of the syrup sounds real good to me. Whether you start with your favorite cake, a Genoise, or even a pound cake (pick a cake texture!) a decent seal with a syrup forms a barrier to evaporation and keeps the cake moist for an extended period and freezes also.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

How long do you want to hold?
IME products full of honey/syrup (wet, thick sweetener) tend to suck up large amts of moisture when stored in the fridge/freezer and more often than not end up sticky and/or mushy when brought to service temp.
Would help to see your recipe.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

...pound cake was mentioned.
If wrapped well will keep for days in the fridge and months in the freezer.
Versatile as well.
Tweak the flavors (I prefer the uber strong oils as well as emulsions) and bake in layer pans as well as bundt shapes or old school loaves.
Tort and fill then stack and finish off with a good buttercream.
Place in a bakery box then wrap the box in cling film for cold storage.

mimi


----------

